# Sick Betta?



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had my male betta for a month or 2 now. At first I had him in a 3.5 gallon tank but that tank developed a crack. Because I hadn't had it long, Petsmart let me return it and in exchange I decided to upgrade to a 10 gallon tank that came with a Whisper 10i filter. So I set up the new tank, using as much as the tank water as I could from the previous tank. I got the water to 78 degrees (which is about what the other tank was at) and slowly acclimated my betta (he had been in a bucket in his tank water) by floating him and adding a small amount of new tank water at a time to the bag. 

That night (Tuesday) he seemed active and curious about his new tank. However, but the next morning he was laying on the bottom of the tank under the heater. Every once and awhile he will go up to the surface or swim around for a bit, but not for long.

I don't really know what I should do, or what would have caused this. Did I just not acclimate him well enough to the new tank water? Could it be that the new filter is too strong for him (he is laying at the opposite end of the tank from the filter)? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Did you do pH tests and all that? And you rinsed the tank before filling it yes? Does he seem to be fighting against the filter when he does swim around at all?


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes I rinsed the tank before filling it. He doesn't seem to be fighting against the current when he swims. I didn't do pH tests because the water is from the same source (tap water).

Sometimes its more like hes just resting upright on the bottom of the tank but every once and awhile I will see him laying on his side on the bottom (I thought he was dead first time I saw him doing this).

Would it hurt to do a 20% water change or so in case there is something wrong with the water (like maybe I didn't rinse the tank well enough or something)?


----------



## congotetra1993 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you did not treat the water with API Stress Coat, that might be a source to your problem. Most of the time tap water is treated with chlorine and has hard metals in it. If you treat the water with API Stress Coat, it dechlorinates the water and gets rid of the hard metals. When you treat the water, do a partial water change (10% to 15%) and pour some new water in. Be sure to pour the Stress coat into the tap water before pouring it into your aquarium. Your problem might be solved. If not, buy a pH test kit (not the strips) and test for pH in both your tap water and your aquarium water (depending how long the tank was set up). If your pH is high (7.6+), buy some pH lower chemicals or get the Tetra pH correct 7.0 Tablets. I use those for my ten gallon and it keeps the water's pH neutral for several weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I always treat my water before I add it. 

The pH in my tanks has always read as 7 or 7.2 when I had the LFS tests it (they use liquid tests) and I'm assuming the difference is just because there are a few different people who run the tests. So, anyways, essentially neutral water, unless something weird happened to change the pH. I don't own a test kit because, since the LFS does free liquid tests every Wednesday (or other days for only a few dollars), I haven't needed one.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe new tank syndrome


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you mean due to it not being cycled? I have a filter cartridge that was in my cycled tank in my new filter to help get the tank cycled. Plus, correct me if I'm wrong, but I would think that ammonia wouldn't build up very quickly in a 10 gallon tank with a betta in it (there are no other fish in the tank).

Unless you meant something else?

Is there anything I can do to see if it helps, without knowing what exactly the problem is?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

No. meaning he has to get used to his new home.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do a water change and check the water. What temp is the water? If it's under 74 degrees, that could be why. You might find something helpful here...http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------

